# Depth sounder secrets



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought this may help others, Last year I purchased an EAGLE 250 sounder/gps combo unit.Considering the last sounder i owned was a paper furuno type i came to the opinion that i knew squat about F/Finders.I found this book at KMART AND WAS ONLY $15 . I have now read it three times refering back to my owners manual and starting to really feel confident in what i,m seeing on the screen using manual settings . Definatley great help for me, may help some others who struggle with reading sounders. cheers Radar 8)


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

> WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE BOOK?
> 
> HAWKEYE3


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry that wasn't very clear was it ... Depth Sounder Secrets, by Rick huckstepp. :lol:


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

> THANKS RADAR


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

I concur Shane, have the same book and certainly helped me understand things alot easier ;-)


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

radar said:


> Definatley great help for me, may help some others who struggle with reading sounders. cheers Radar 8)


I agree Radar - it's a great book and it helped me to understand what I was seeing on the screen too. I also found the DVD by Rick Huckstepp helpful too - it's called "How to understand your depth sounder" and is one of the AFN series of DVDs.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

i brought the dvd some time ago and it was the best money spent.Once you veiw the dvd and make adjustments to your settings like the dvd it makes the old sounder work a lot better than the standard default settings.

wayne


----------



## jaytee102 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Radar. Will have to have a look for that one.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep I bought that book also and it really helped me. However I've loaned it out to an old fella who still can't get his head around it all.


----------

